# Iptables virtual service warning...

## The_Great_Sephiroth

OK, I googled for this but did not find anything helpful, so I am going to ask here. For over a year I have been getting the following upon boot and upon restarting certain services.

```

Error: iptables is the name of a real and virtual service.

Error: ip6tables is the name of a real and virtual service.

Error: ebtables is the name of a real and virtual service.

```

What is this, how do I fix it, or how do I silence it? I believe my firewall is working just fine.

----------

## Ant P.

Run this:

```
egrep -r '\bprovide ' /etc/init.d/
```

If you see any files that mention iptables in the list, check that they're owned by some package. Things in /etc/init.d/ sometimes don't get uninstalled automatically but openrc still picks up on them.

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

I ran the script you posted and got the results as follows.

```

~ $ sudo egrep -r '\bprovide ' /etc/init.d/

Password: 

/etc/init.d/net.lo:                     provide net

/etc/init.d/net.lo:     for dep in need use before after provide keyword; do

/etc/init.d/opentmpfiles-setup: provide tmpfiles-setup tmpfiles.setup

/etc/init.d/swclock:    provide clock

/etc/init.d/devfs:      provide dev-mount

/etc/init.d/udev-trigger:       provide dev

/etc/init.d/osclock:    provide clock

/etc/init.d/hwclock:    provide clock

/etc/init.d/net-online: provide network-online

/etc/init.d/udev-settle:        provide dev-settle

/etc/init.d/opentmpfiles-dev:   provide tmpfiles-dev tmpfiles.dev

/etc/init.d/sysklogd:   provide logger

/etc/init.d/lircd:      provide lirc

/etc/init.d/busybox-syslogd:    provide logger

/etc/init.d/ipsec:      provide ipsec

/etc/init.d/cronie:     provide cron

/etc/init.d/NetworkManager:     provide net

/etc/init.d/dmcrypt:                    # This is ugly as s**t.  But POSIX doesn't provide `read -t`, so

/etc/init.d/firewalld:  provide iptables ip6tables ebtables

```

Everything there is owned by something on the system. For example, I use firewalld for firewall zones in NetworkManager in Plasma. Obviously net.lo is needed, NetworkManager is used, as is cronie, sysklogd, etc. The only thing I am not sure of is "net-online". I did not explicitly install it, but it is there.

```

~ $ sudo equery depends net-online

 * These packages depend on net-online:

```

Nothing appears to need it. Should I remove it?

*EDIT*

It doesn't seem to be a package at all.

```

~ $ sudo emerge --search net-online

  

[ Results for search key : net-online ]

Searching...

[ Applications found : 0 ]

```

----------

## Ant P.

firewalld is the problem, bug already filed here

----------

## Hu

As you discovered,  /etc/init.d/net-online is owned by a package with a name other than net-online, so you cannot use equery depends net-online to check whether it is needed.  Instead, use equery belongs /etc/init.d/net-online to find the owning package, then use equery depends or emerge --pretend --verbose --depclean on that package.

----------

## khayyam

 *The_Great_Sephiroth wrote:*   

> The only thing I am not sure of is "net-online". I did not explicitly install it, but it is there.

 

The_Great_Sephiroth ... net-online is owned by sys-apps/openrc, and "delays until the network is online or a specific timeout".

best ... khay

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

Thanks for the information. As soon as firewalld fixes the issue I will mark this as solved.

----------

